# chopper27



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

hi iv just got some rollers for me and my lad got 12 how long do i need to keep them anyone ? please help thanks chopper27


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Welcome chopper! I'm moving your thread to another forum where you are more likely to get some reponses.

Terry


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I think roller fanciers keep them for at least 2 weeks before releasing them and they make sure the birds are able to see their surroundings either via aviary or some settling cage that is installed on top of the landing board. You have to train them first with food whistle or call training, then trap training.


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

chopper27 said:


> hi iv just got some rollers for me and my lad got 12 how long do i need to keep them anyone ? please help thanks chopper27


Don't let them all out, if you can get a couple breeding , that would be grand.


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

Brummie said:


> Don't let them all out, if you can get a couple breeding , that would be grand.[


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

I would suggest 4-6 weeks with plenty of time in an aviary or settling pen on top of your kit box.

LittleJohn


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

Brummie said:


> Don't let them all out, if you can get a couple breeding , that would be grand.


ahha
y would you breed something that you haven't seen in the air?
you just going to add junk into your loft,

rollers are not like racers,
its either it can roll and kit or nothing,

you should fly them and see what they can do, they select who to breed with who,

remember, never breed two roller with the same fault.

about homing them,
in the morning you can put them put and on top of your kit box,
let them see your surroundings,make sure their in a secured cage..ect so they cant fly away,
you should let them out for the whole day,

then a couple hours before dark, they should be hungry, place them in a basket with no top.
place the basket over your trap so that they can go through the trap without escaping,

do this for about 2 weeks,
remember to call them when they eat,

when you think that they know home,
starve them the whole day the day b4 your going to fly them.

dont spook them or they aint commin back.
let them take off by them self.

hope this helps.


----------

